# What do you think about GBAtemp?



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

as the title says...
i like it becuse of it's large, friendly members and a knowlagble staff on shoptemp and forums...
and it's pretty fast and has a huge range of services considering it's a fourm which noew has expanded to become a download provider and a e-shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n.b this s not to do with weather gbatemp is slow or fast, it's why you like it as a whole.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2010)

What OP say and the fact that I can find some laughs around here especially form the mods/admins is a plus


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it because you often get help pretty fast when you have them (trust me, I have a LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Also because of the friendly members (most of them atleast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

What I dont like about it, is all the people who starts writing blogs about taking suicide and stuff.


----------



## Irock23 (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't see what the big fuss is about, I personally think GBAtemp isn't anything special, and I don't like ShopTemp so much either....... but FileTrip is good....


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> I like it because you often get help pretty fast when you have them (trust me, I have a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no big fuss it's called disscuion.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

^LOL at your reaction xD

I lieeek it here. Just not the STUPID members who think they're the greatest and thinks their opinion is always right


----------



## Clookster (Aug 13, 2010)

I love GBATemp because of all the beautiful games they tell us about!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

I like GBATemp because of the huge community and how if anyone ever needs help...there will almost always be someone to help out...
or troll...or flame...but thats what makes it great too! xD

And obviously the occasional laugh which it also a plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Irock23 said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big fuss is about, I personally think GBAtemp isn't anything special, and I don't like ShopTemp so much either....... but FileTrip is good....


Anything special huh...well lets see...pretty sure w/out GBATemp there would be no FileTrip...
Or something like that, and a "big fuss?" Really? 
"Big fuss" about what? The fact that GBATemp is great EPIC is not a fuss, it's a given...
And ShopTemp? Really? ShopTemp is AWESOME too...
So "big fuss"? 
Nah, without GBATemp, there probably wouldn't be any of those...

P.S. Why speak ill (or at least not good) of GBATemp on the GBATemp Forums?? Oh and you have a sig that contradicts your post...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 13, 2010)

I love GBAtemp because it turned me into a bigger pirate than I ever was...but thats also why I hate it.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I love GBAtemp because it turned me into a bigger pirate than I ever was...but thats also why I hate it.


Lolz, changed me in ways irreversible too xD...furgot to mention that...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big fuss is about, I personally think GBAtemp isn't anything special, and I don't like ShopTemp so much either....... but FileTrip is good....


You dont like it here because you are not active


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 13, 2010)

The information available on this site is great. The people... ups, and downs. ^^


----------



## Irock23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Irock23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you have that backwards, I am not active because I don't like it.........(plus I'm new as a member so you can't really say if I'm active or not yet....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't like it here why bother wasting MY time MY energy replying how stupid you are in bothering to post in this thread


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 14, 2010)

I like GBAtemp because all the staff is helpful and most members are helpful as well, and friendly, the fast info for scene releases. Plus all the tutorials for DS,PSP,Wii,etc. are really good.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 14, 2010)

i don't know...
the temp is not like the temp it used to be....
1) not as active 
2) it is no longer the n00b magnet it was... (n00bs decided to stomp other forums)


----------



## Goli (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know, I just like it.
And it still gets full of n00bs on big releases anyways.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know why i like it, but I love the 'temp...It's addictive.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 14, 2010)

GBAtemp to me, it's just like every other forums that i been to except gbatemp's noob seem to have changed over the course of my stay, they have changed forms and nature.

So, what do i think? Nothing really, gbatemp is just another forum in my e-life, that's all.


----------



## signz (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, it's ok. Not great nor shit. 
There were many times when I laughed my ass off because of the stupidity of some members. *cough N64 Emu for DS*

Nah, just kidding. I pretty much like it here (tho I hardly ever visit any other forum besides ROM-Hacking, Acekard-Section, Supercard-Section and Homebrew)


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

as the title says...
i like it becuse of it's large, friendly members and a knowlagble staff on shoptemp and forums...
and it's pretty fast and has a huge range of services considering it's a fourm which noew has expanded to become a download provider and a e-shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n.b this s not to do with weather gbatemp is slow or fast, it's why you like it as a whole.


----------



## monkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, it's a pirate's den, plain and simple. It's full of annoying prepubescent kids, intolerant losers, and people who don't understand what really goes into making programs, including games.

Despite all that, though, there are a few people on here that are lovable, so I stay.


----------



## Ysaquerai (Aug 14, 2010)

In Depth Reviews for Products concerning portable game devices and its accessories


----------



## luckwii (Aug 14, 2010)

I gotta admit I don't play many games these days. It is more of a hobby getting emulators working, software, and utilities. Compiling everything can be a challenge. This site helps the most with all of the above. I started out on Tekskeen or however you spell it. But more searches led here, and of course the latter is no more.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a lot of friends here that I like a whole bunch.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 14, 2010)

I like GBATemp because there are a lot of people who are reasonable. People here like to read other's type. Course there are a few exceptions: "Urza". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I think he still reads to reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people here love to post opinions, post controversial topics. I also love the large community, and so many users are more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 14, 2010)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big fuss is about, I personally think GBAtemp isn't anything special, and I don't like ShopTemp so much either....... but FileTrip is good....



+1 to that.

Apart from the part about filetrip.

Filetrip sucks.


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 14, 2010)

What is a GBAtemp?
-DRAMATIC TOSSING OF WINE GLASS-
A miserable pile of accounts.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 14, 2010)

GBAtemp is a boil of the arse of the internet, 
and I have decided to take the place down from the inside. 








oh fuck, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I have to admit....

It's loads better than Gamefaqs. I feel that I can at least have a half-decent conversation here. 

Heck, I even decided to build my Nuclear Nest here. Wondering why you haven't found it yet. Well, it's inside the core of GBATemp.

Seriously though, I love this place. I love it's users for the most part, and I will stay for as long as I can. Besides, who else is gonna fry those that dare defile this place with a giant nuclear-powered third-leg capable of incinerating most anything.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 20, 2010)

I loves this forum because got some members from entire world, sharing something etc...


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 20, 2010)

I like this site because it's quite helpful when it comes to flash card and emulation.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the generous members here! you know who you are!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I love being able to post something without a long list of totally confused people


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2010)

I like and dislike GBAtemp.
There is only a handful of members that I actually like on here (See friends list but there are also some a couple that aren't on there). All the rest are annoying as hell.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I love the generous members here! you know who you are!


is that me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or is that somebody else here??


----------



## wicked-MF (Aug 20, 2010)

cause it`s legen.....wait a moment....dary xD


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 20, 2010)

GBAtemp is pretty great.

There's a large, colorful, and active community. Seeing the GBAtemp regulars make me feel like I've known them for a while. New people are always graciously welcomed. There's a devoted and friendly staff. And there's tons to do, and discuss.
it's always nice to help someone out with something, or get help with something of your own, be it game-related, or personal, even. 
Intelligent conversation, common sense, and proper English are also stressed here at the 'Temp, which is always a plus for a forum.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2010)

It has a large furry gaming community. Unlike furry boards which are just stupid.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I like and dislike GBAtemp.
> There is only a handful of members that I actually like on here (See friends list but there are also some a couple that aren't on there). All the rest are annoying as hell.


This.

Look at:


Replace 'Pokémon' with 'GBAtemp' and replace the Pokémon names with names of members that joined late 2009 - 2010 (and replace the video with a random topic if you crave so).

This place used to be more fun when the forum wasn't comprised of a bunch of kids whining why their Acekard isn't working. And people that have zero sense of humour yet don't get it.

Oh, and don't forget the porn.

Good times.

/whine


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You make me sad...


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

as the title says...
i like it becuse of it's large, friendly members and a knowlagble staff on shoptemp and forums...
and it's pretty fast and has a huge range of services considering it's a fourm which noew has expanded to become a download provider and a e-shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n.b this s not to do with weather gbatemp is slow or fast, it's why you like it as a whole.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 20, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone create a poll if we want a porn forum


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Someone create a poll if we want a porn forum


porn.gbatemp.net

Quit your whining, people.
GBAtemp is still okay. We have some annoying members and quite a bit of noobs but there's nothing you can do about it. At least it isn't GameFAQ.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 20, 2010)

I like it here, except for when we have a Noob Flood like we will in a couple of weeks with the release of Pokemon Black + White. Unlike Gamefaqs this place remains mostly troll free (the key word there being 'mostly') and generally it's a decent place to get advice and just chill when there's not much going on. Always something funny going on. So for the most part I like it here on the 'temp. I just wish that like the rest of the world it could do something about the inevitable invasion of the noobs.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. But doesn´t have content


----------



## Raika (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that GBAtemp is a bad habit that I need to quit ASAP.
I like the shoutbox, that's what I usually come here for anyway, apart from looking at latest game releases on the front page.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 20, 2010)

Needs more 4chan.

loljk, it's an alright place.


----------



## worm dood (Aug 20, 2010)

i like gbatemp.net because there are not as as many "haters . . . you know who you are" bashing noobs like you did not have meager beginnings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . . .


----------

